# "ghosty" harddisk?



## papanyanz (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi all. Today i've added one 40Gb ATA HDD (Seagate) to my PC (there are now 3 HD and 1 CDROM, connected by 2 cords (there are parallel connections with master/slave on each)). HD is was already partitioned (2x20Gb,NTFS and FAT32) and containing what we call "user data". All gone well and WinXP showed that all is ok,they were well recognized without any problems after boot....
BUT there was surprise after i booted freebsd (7.2,KDE). It "knows nothing" about drive i added (to be honest - i had not yet read documentation for such types of thing, this is my starting point to solve),kde recognises well ALL other partitions and can mount them from filemanager when you click on icon...(PolicyKit.conf is confgured well, devd,hald,dbus are running too, only problem there was BEFORE - i couldn't mount cdrom drive under user (i must do this by hand in terminal superuser mode) - i think there is still a little work in PolicyKit.conf,anyway). When entering sysinstall->fdisk there are only 2 disks: ad0,ad1. Where is third ? howto configure it to appear ? (i haven't looked to /dev to know if there anything or not yet..).
What a hell with a daemons and ghosts in my box ?Apocalipsis!
ï¿½e

Hope to solve this quickly with your help.


----------



## papanyanz (Sep 3, 2009)

Well,continuing....
There is snapshot from KDE...





As you can see i have problem to mount cdrom under user and MAIN PROBLEM - no drive appeared ... (both CDROM and HD are connected paralelly on the SAME ATA cabel Master/Slave,but i can easely mount cdrom under "root" account,so hardware is ok)
then i want add there PolicyKit.conf & dmesg output:

```
<!-- -*- XML -*- -->
âˆ’
<!--
 See the manual page PolicyKit.conf(5) for file format 
-->
âˆ’
<config version="0.1">
âˆ’
<match user="root">
<return result="yes"/>
</match>
âˆ’
<match action="org.freedesktop.hal.storage.*">
âˆ’
<match user="zaq">
<return result="yes"/>
</match>
</match>
<define_admin_auth group="wheel"/>
</config>
```
and finally...

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2009 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
	The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #0: Fri May  1 08:49:13 UTC 2009
    root@walker.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: AMD Duron(tm) processor (801.82-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0x631  Stepping = 1
  Features=0x183f9ff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,MMX,FXSR>
  AMD Features=0xc0440800<SYSCALL,<b18>,MMX+,3DNow!+,3DNow!>
real memory  = 402587648 (383 MB)
avail memory = 379867136 (362 MB)
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <VIA694 AWRDACPI> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, 17ef0000 (3) failed
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x4008-0x400b on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_button1: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff,0x4000-0x407f,0x4080-0x40ff,0x5000-0x500f,0x6000-0x607f on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
agp0: <VIA 82C8363 (Apollo KT133x/KM133) host to PCI bridge> on hostb0
agp0: aperture size is 256M
pcib1: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xc000-0xc0ff mem 0xd0000000-0xd3ffffff,0xd7000000-0xd7003fff irq 11 at device 0.0 on pci1
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 7.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <VIA 82C686B UDMA100 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xd000-0xd00f at device 7.1 on pci0
atapci0: Correcting VIA config for southbridge data corruption bug
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata1: [ITHREAD]
uhci0: <VIA 83C572 USB controller> port 0xd400-0xd41f irq 5 at device 7.2 on pci0
uhci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci0: [ITHREAD]
usb0: <VIA 83C572 USB controller> on uhci0
usb0: USB revision 1.0
uhub0: <VIA UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb0
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci1: <VIA 83C572 USB controller> port 0xd800-0xd81f irq 5 at device 7.3 on pci0
uhci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci1: [ITHREAD]
usb1: <VIA 83C572 USB controller> on uhci1
usb1: USB revision 1.0
uhub1: <VIA UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb1
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
pci0: <bridge> at device 7.4 (no driver attached)
pci0: <multimedia> at device 16.0 (no driver attached)
pcm0: <CMedia CMI8738> port 0xec00-0xecff irq 10 at device 17.0 on pci0
pcm0: [ITHREAD]
fdc0: <floppy drive controller> port 0x3f0-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
fdc0: [FILTER]
fd0: <1440-KB 3.5" drive> on fdc0 drive 0
sio0: <16550A-compatible COM port> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
sio0: type 16550A
sio0: [FILTER]
sio1: <16550A-compatible COM port> port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on acpi0
sio1: type 16550A
sio1: [FILTER]
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: model IntelliMouse, device ID 3
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
acpi_throttle0: <ACPI CPU Throttling> on cpu0
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xc0000-0xc7fff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
ppc0: <Parallel port> at port 0x378-0x37f irq 7 on isa0
ppc0: Generic chipset (EPP/NIBBLE) in COMPATIBLE mode
ppbus0: <Parallel port bus> on ppc0
ppbus0: [ITHREAD]
plip0: <PLIP network interface> on ppbus0
plip0: WARNING: using obsoleted IFF_NEEDSGIANT flag
lpt0: <Printer> on ppbus0
lpt0: Interrupt-driven port
ppi0: <Parallel I/O> on ppbus0
ppc0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ppc0: [ITHREAD]
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 801824269 Hz quality 800
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
ad0: 19092MB <Seagate ST320011A 3.10> at ata0-master UDMA100
ad1: 19092MB <Seagate ST320014A 3.07> at ata0-slave UDMA100
acd0: CDROM <CD-ROM 56X/AKH/A80> at ata1-master PIO4
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider acd0 is iso9660/Hiren'sBootCD9.9.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad1s2a is ufsid/4a7653cf74f5fd4c.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad1s2d is ufsid/4a7653d0a98e367a.
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad1s2a
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a7653cf74f5fd4c removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad1s2a is ufsid/4a7653cf74f5fd4c.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a7653d0a98e367a removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad1s2d is ufsid/4a7653d0a98e367a.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a7653cf74f5fd4c removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a7653d0a98e367a removed.
drm0: <ATI Rage 128 RF (AGP)> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child drm0 requested pci_enable_busmaster
info: [drm] AGP at 0xd4000000 32MB
info: [drm] Initialized r128 2.5.0 20030725
drm0: [ITHREAD]
acd0: FAILURE - unknown CMD (0x03) ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x20 ascq=0x00 
acd0: FAILURE - READ_DISK_INFO ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x20 ascq=0x00 
acd0: FAILURE - READ_DISK_INFO ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x20 ascq=0x00 
umass0: <vendor 0x1516 USB_DRIVE, class 0/0, rev 2.00/2.00, addr 2> on uhub0
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
da0: < USB_DRIVE 1.00> Removable Direct Access SCSI-2 device 
da0: 1.000MB/s transfers
da0: 3893MB (7972864 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 496C)
```

Interesting what happens when i boot winxp ? let's see...




more ?




and of course explorer:





So,i really don't know where is the problem... Strange things ...
Under XP i can access all the data and there are no any kind of problems with partitions and filesystem,under bsd there is no record about drive even in dmseg. 
Waiting for your replllies dear friends.. i need to solve this!


----------



## Beastie (Sep 3, 2009)

Your screenshots don't really show much and are confusing. The Windows jargon (e.g. in Explorer) mixes everything together: drives, volumes, partitions (whether primary, extended or logical), etc.

Do you actually have 3 physical disks? In AIDA, click on "Physical Drives".

Volumes are NOT physical disks. C:, D:, E:, G: and H: are all slices/partitions. They could be on 1 disk or scattered on many disks depending on your partitioning layout. WE cannot know. G: and H: are on the new HDD, right? What about C:, D: and E:? Are these stored on 2 other separate physical disks?

What does `% ls /dev/ad*` in FreeBSD say?

dmesg sees 2 20GB harddrives (ad0 and ad1), a CD (acd0) and most probably a "USB removable harddrive" (da0).

You're aware you have to mount partitions to be able to use them, right?
FreeBSD has read/write support for FAT32, but read-only support for NTFS. You'll need to install sysutils/fusefs-ntfs if you need to write.


----------



## Beastie (Sep 3, 2009)

To allow mounting for users, you have to modify /etc/devfs.conf according to your needs (own + perm), enable vfs.usermount (`# sysctl vfs.usermount=1` and add *vfs.usermount=1* to /etc/sysctl.conf) and add the user to the operator group (`# pw group mod operator -m user_name`).
The user must also own the mount point.


----------



## phoenix (Sep 3, 2009)

dmesg is not showing a third harddrive.

Double-check the cable connection to the motherboard and the harddrive.  

Double-check the master/slave setting on both the CD-ROM and the third harddrive.

Double-check the BIOS to make sure the harddrive is being detected correctly.

Select the "Boot verbose" option when booting into FreeBSD and see if any error messages relating to ad2 or ad3, or ata1 appear in dmesg output.


----------



## papanyanz (Sep 4, 2009)

> Do you actually have 3 physical disks?


YES,there are 3 (THREE) drives PHYSICALLY - two were before (2x20GB) and they worked well with freebsd (in fact - bsd is installed on one of them),third one i've added some time ago (40gb)- one,that is not existing for bsd...



> WE cannot know. G: and H: are on the new HDD, right? What about C:, D: and E:? Are these stored on 2 other separate physical disks?


G: and H: are on the SAME (new,40gb,unknown..) harddrive, C:,D: and E: - c: and e: together on one physical drive(hd0), e: on another harddisk(hd1, this one contains freebsd slice). C:,D:,E: - all they are accessible under freebsd, G: and H:- no.


> What does % ls /dev/ad* in FreeBSD say?


Nothing interesting - there are no any additional devce nodes for drive. Read carefully dmesg output : 





> dmesg sees 2 20GB harddrives (ad0 and ad1), a CD (acd0) and most probably a "USB removable harddrive" (da0).


Yes-all right, but there is NO info about new drive - I think this is MAIN problem - is it possible that there is missing driver under freebsd for ST340014A drive ?


> You're aware you have to mount partitions to be able to use them, right?


Of course!


> To allow mounting for users, you have to modify /etc/devfs.conf according to your needs (own + perm), enable vfs.usermount (# sysctl vfs.usermount=1 and add vfs.usermount=1 to /etc/sysctl.conf) and add the user to the operator group (# pw group mod operator -m user_name).
> The user must also own the mount point.


I think it's enough to modify PolicyKit.conf(find in my previous post) to be able to mount under user(my "user" is in wheel and operator group) - this is working for "partitions"(C:,D:,E - but not for CDROM. can 
	
	



```
#sysctl vfs.usermount=1
```
 fix this ?


> Double-check the cable connection to the motherboard and the harddrive.
> Double-check the master/slave setting on both the CD-ROM and the third harddrive.


I think there is anything OK (because Windows can work as i showed,or there MAY be something "partially working",that could be "hidden" under XP? After adding drive i tried to run Seagate's testing utility(they provide) - no problems found)


> Select the "Boot verbose" option when booting into FreeBSD and see if any error messages relating to ad2 or ad3, or ata1 appear in dmesg output.


Tried this too - nothing related to ad2,or ata1-slave ....


> Double-check the BIOS to make sure the harddrive is being detected correctly.


Hmmm... Does FreeBSD use BIOS to recognize/access devices ? (like using int13h or MSDOS?).if yes - there MAY be something wrong with my bios that can disturb ? In CMOS setup when i enter - drive is detected correctly - but one thing - when i press to autodetect it again - answer is incorrect (all the numbers are turning zero,like cylinders,etc.)After restart - it SHOWS correct parameters. Yesterday i tried to boot Linux LiveCD - under linux (ASPLinux,doesn't matter,redhat based) there is all right - drives and partitions were detected and accessible.


----------



## papanyanz (Sep 4, 2009)

Any ideas ?


----------



## Beastie (Sep 4, 2009)

papanyanz said:
			
		

> is it possible that there is missing driver under freebsd for ST340014A drive


ST340014A is a rather old (early 2000s?) hardware. In this thread dating back to early 2005 (FreeBSD 5.x) the guy's having a geometry problem (very common) when installing. The point is, it _should_ at least be recognized.
Actually doing a search here shows that member xolod-ru has the same HDD as you and it seems to be recognized at start-up.




			
				papanyanz said:
			
		

> I think it's enough to modify PolicyKit.conf


What I posted enables anyone in operator to mount even if X11 and HAL are not running, provided they own the mount point.




			
				papanyanz said:
			
		

> this is working for "partitions"(C:,D:,E - but not for CDROM. can
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you don't already have it enabled (i.e. `% sysctl vfs.usermount` returns 0), maybe... Other things might be missing.




			
				papanyanz said:
			
		

> Does FreeBSD use BIOS to recognize/access devices ? (like using int13h or MSDOS?)


FreeBSD switches to 32-bit protected mode near the beginning of the BTX loader, so it seems BIOS interrupts are only used in boot0, 1 and 2, i.e. not after the (boot) partition's boot loader.
But try updating your BIOS anyway. It usually doesn't hurt.



I really don't see any solution to your problem, sorry.

Could you try removing your two other HDDs and booting from the livefs for example? Try the new HDD with different ATA cable connections of course.


----------



## papanyanz (Sep 5, 2009)

Beastie said:
			
		

> FreeBSD switches to 32-bit protected mode near the beginning of the BTX loader, so it seems BIOS interrupts are only used in boot0, 1 and 2, i.e. not after the (boot) partition's boot loader.


 Interesting thing: In stage of boot1(or 2 - before kernel load) there is report,that three bios drives found (they're "labeled" as C:,D: and E(sorry,i can't reproduce message originally - just don't remember exact "format" - read yourself when early-booting).

I have no any livecd freebsd,unforunately BIOS doesn't support USB booting,i'll soon test to change cables/connection orders to see if any effect.After i'll report there.


----------



## papanyanz (Sep 8, 2009)

Well - for the pureness of experiment i conducted : i've disconnected all HDDs and CDROM,then i connected CDROM to one ata,HDD(problematic one) - to another (ofcourse i've replaced ATA cables too with new ones).Then i've booted up from PCBSD 7.1 (any difference?) installation CD,took dmesg output :

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2008 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
	The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 7.1-PRERELEASE #0: Mon Nov 24 20:22:16 EST 2008
    root@pcbsdx32-7:/usr/obj/pcbsd-build/cvs/7.0.2-src/sys/PCBSD
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: AMD Duron(tm) processor (801.82-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0x631  Stepping = 1
  Features=0x183f9ff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,MMX,FXSR>
  AMD Features=0xc0440800<SYSCALL,<b18>,MMX+,3DNow!+,3DNow!>
real memory  = 402587648 (383 MB)
avail memory = 363106304 (346 MB)
This module (opensolaris) contains code covered by the
Common Development and Distribution License (CDDL)
see http://opensolaris.org/os/licensing/opensolaris_license/
kbd1 at kbdmux0
ath_hal: 0.10.5.6 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, AR5416, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413, RF2133, RF2425, RF2417)
acpi0: <VIA694 AWRDACPI> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, 17ef0000 (3) failed
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x4008-0x400b on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_button1: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff,0x4000-0x407f,0x4080-0x40ff,0x5000-0x500f,0x6000-0x607f on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
agp0: <VIA 82C8363 (Apollo KT133x/KM133) host to PCI bridge> on hostb0
agp0: aperture size is 256M
pcib1: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xc000-0xc0ff mem 0xd0000000-0xd3ffffff,0xd7000000-0xd7003fff irq 11 at device 0.0 on pci1
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 7.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <VIA 82C686B UDMA100 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xd000-0xd00f at device 7.1 on pci0
atapci0: Correcting VIA config for southbridge data corruption bug
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata1: [ITHREAD]
uhci0: <VIA 83C572 USB controller> port 0xd400-0xd41f irq 5 at device 7.2 on pci0
uhci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci0: [ITHREAD]
usb0: <VIA 83C572 USB controller> on uhci0
usb0: USB revision 1.0
uhub0: <VIA UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb0
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci1: <VIA 83C572 USB controller> port 0xd800-0xd81f irq 5 at device 7.3 on pci0
uhci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci1: [ITHREAD]
usb1: <VIA 83C572 USB controller> on uhci1
usb1: USB revision 1.0
uhub1: <VIA UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb1
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
pci0: <bridge> at device 7.4 (no driver attached)
pci0: <multimedia> at device 16.0 (no driver attached)
pci0: <multimedia, audio> at device 17.0 (no driver attached)
fdc0: <floppy drive controller> port 0x3f0-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
fdc0: [FILTER]
sio0: <16550A-compatible COM port> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
sio0: type 16550A
sio0: [FILTER]
sio1: <16550A-compatible COM port> port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on acpi0
sio1: type 16550A
sio1: [FILTER]
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> flags 0x1000 irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: model IntelliMouse, device ID 3
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
acpi_throttle0: <ACPI CPU Throttling> on cpu0
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xc0000-0xc7fff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
ppc0: <Parallel port> at port 0x378-0x37f irq 7 on isa0
ppc0: Generic chipset (EPP/NIBBLE) in COMPATIBLE mode
ppbus0: <Parallel port bus> on ppc0
ppbus0: [ITHREAD]
plip0: <PLIP network interface> on ppbus0
plip0: WARNING: using obsoleted IFF_NEEDSGIANT flag
lpt0: <Printer> on ppbus0
lpt0: Interrupt-driven port
ppi0: <Parallel I/O> on ppbus0
ppc0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ppc0: [ITHREAD]
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
WARNING: ZFS is considered to be an experimental feature in FreeBSD.
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 801822512 Hz quality 800
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
ipfw2 (+ipv6) initialized, divert enabled, nat loadable, rule-based forwarding disabled, default to accept, logging disabled
md0: Preloaded image </boot/mfsroot> 16384000 bytes at 0xc0f1e3bc
ZFS WARNING: Recommended minimum RAM size is 512MB; expect unstable behavior.
ZFS filesystem version 6
ZFS storage pool version 6
acd0: CDROM <CD-ROM 56X/AKH/A80> at ata0-master PIO4
acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x64 ascq=0x00 
acd0: FAILURE - INQUIRY ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00 
cd0 at ata0 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <E-IDE CD-ROM 56X/AKH A80> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device 
cd0: 16.000MB/s transfers
cd0: cd present [332959 x 2352 byte records]
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider acd0 is iso9660/PCBSD.
acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x64 ascq=0x00 
acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x64 ascq=0x00 
acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x64 ascq=0x00 
acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x64 ascq=0x00 
acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x64 ascq=0x00 
(cd0:ata0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 5 14 9e 0 0 1 0 
(cd0:ata0:0:0:0): CAM Status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ata0:0:0:0): SCSI Status: Check Condition
(cd0:ata0:0:0:0): ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:64,0
(cd0:ata0:0:0:0): Illegal mode for this track
(cd0:ata0:0:0:0): Unretryable error
(cd0:ata0:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x6 back
acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x64 ascq=0x00 
(cd0:ata0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 5 14 9e 0 0 1 0 
(cd0:ata0:0:0:0): CAM Status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ata0:0:0:0): SCSI Status: Check Condition
(cd0:ata0:0:0:0): ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:64,0
(cd0:ata0:0:0:0): Illegal mode for this track
(cd0:ata0:0:0:0): Unretryable error
(cd0:ata0:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x6 back
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/md0
md3.uzip: 7334 x 65536 blocks
/uzip: optimization changed from SPACE to TIME
umass0: <vendor 0x1516 USB_DRIVE, class 0/0, rev 2.00/2.00, addr 2> on uhub0
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
da0: < USB_DRIVE 1.00> Removable Direct Access SCSI-2 device 
da0: 1.000MB/s transfers
da0: 3893MB (7972864 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 496C)
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider da0s1 is msdosfs/\M-l\M^K\M-o\^H\^F\M-\\M-`\^P3\M-:\M-u.
GEOM_LABEL: Label msdosfs/\M-l\M^K\M-o\^H\^F\M-\\M-`\^P3\M-:\M-u removed.
```
AS you can see - NO ANY HDD found! Ofcourse pcbsd rejected all my efforts to install system to air ... :\
I'm quite sure - there'll not be any solution for problem.
Want to know - if earlier anyone had this kind of(meant - 100% "transparency") issues with the same/other harddisks/other hardware ?


----------



## phoenix (Sep 8, 2009)

Swap cables with the CD-ROM.  Put the "bad" drive as Primary Master, and the CD-ROM as Secondary Master.  Make sure the jumper on the drive is set correctly!!

If that still doesn't work, then you have a drive that is either dying or out-of-spec.  FreeBSD is generally picky about the hardware that it uses, and won't use hardware that is dying or not-quite-in-line-with-specifications.

If that's the case, then you'll either need to replace the drive, or only use it on Windows and Linux (which are much more lax about what kind of crappy/out-of-spec/dying hardware it'll use).  Just don't expect your data to be safe on that drive.


----------

